# Post Workout Nutrition



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been reading up on insulin spikes and post workout nutrition in general.  It looks like it is actually a bad idea to consume food right after you workout, except for the fastest absorbing protein available.  Usually after a workout I eat all of the following, or something like this:

2 scoops whey in water (First thing - 34g protein)

Tuna w/ mayo & celery

Peanut Butter or Almond Butter Sandwhich

Basically, I try to eat between 60-100g of protein, some carbs, and some fat.  Is thing wrong?  I have been making gains steadily for a while, but from what I've read it sounds to me like I should take my shower after the shakes and then eat that other food.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

You are best off eating whey and oats (or dextrose instead of oats if you follow insulin spike).  Skip the tuna and the fat and if you can't have whey then have egg whites.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2004)

So your suggestion is to drink the whey and eat oats, wait a little while, then consume food as normal?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2004)

Exactly


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Exactly



Jodi, you're very helpful as always.  Thanks much.


----------



## monkeyd (Apr 30, 2004)

I know you don't advocate the PWO insulin spike Jodi, but can I ask what your reasons are?

Is it maybe that you are already very insulin sensitive after heavy exercise, and the whey itself is enough to provoke a large enough response ?  You then take oats to get a prolonged carb absorption?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

Because I'm and endo/meso.  I store fat easy and I DO NOT want to take the chance of spilling over glycogen that fast and easy with dextrose.  Most people that have tried both ways, ie oats and dextrose have noticed no difference by sticking with the oats.  So for me, why take the chance when its not necessary.


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2004)

Jodi- what you think of eating home made muffins as PWO meal? 
home made muffins ingredients: Whole wheat flour "Bob red mill" , egg whites and the whey protein powder 

mix all and bake


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2004)

My question is, does the whole wheat flour counts the same  like having oats for post workout?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Because I'm and endo/meso.  I store fat easy and I DO NOT want to take the chance of spilling over glycogen that fast and easy with dextrose.  Most people that have tried both ways, ie oats and dextrose have noticed no difference by sticking with the oats.  So for me, why take the chance when its not necessary.




 ditto, I feel the same.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jodi- what you think of eating home made muffins as PWO meal?
> home made muffins ingredients: Whole wheat flour "Bob red mill" , egg whites and the whey protein powder
> 
> mix all and bake




thats fine.. dont know about taste though!


----------



## LAM (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what you think of eating home made muffins as PWO meal?
> home made muffins ingredients: Whole wheat flour "Bob red mill" , egg whites and the whey protein powder
> 
> mix all and bake



the less processed grains in your diet the better off you will be...


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2004)

For all but a very few I highly recommend the PW spike of insulin. The muscle cells are so insulin sensitive at this point that its almost HARD to get fat from this meal. Depending on your exact goal at the time I recommend anywhere from a 1:1 to a 1:3 ratio of protein to carbs at this meal. Whey hydrolysate/isolate is your best protein source at this time, and most any high GI carb will do. My new favorite is white corn grits. Also, creatine, glutamine, and an insulin mimetic work nicely here.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

How about fruit and a protein shake after working out?  I am wondering if this is why my legs aren't growing like I want them to ... I usually just eat some protein after a WO.   My bad


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thats fine.. dont know about taste though!



You got a good recipe I can use a Whole wheat flour with and have it PWO meal?


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> How about fruit and a protein shake after working out?  I am wondering if this is why my legs aren't growing like I want them to ... I usually just eat some protein after a WO.   My bad



I TOLD YOU LOOOOOONG AGO TO EAT PROTEIN AND CARBS AFTER WORKOUTS!!!! SILLYHEAD!

And no, fruit is a poor carb for after training. You should be having a whey shake and simple carbs like white rice, rice cakes, white potato, or grits. Or you can get some dextrose powder and mix in your shake.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

Powdered Gatorade is what my bf uses.


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2004)

yummy cereal


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 30, 2004)

how about my whey protein, with a 1/2 cup cream of wheat and a banana pwo. gives me about 35-40 grams protein, and 90 grams carbs


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2004)

90 grams of carbs?? what is you'r stats?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I TOLD YOU LOOOOOONG AGO TO EAT PROTEIN AND CARBS AFTER WORKOUTS!!!! SILLYHEAD!
> 
> And no, fruit is a poor carb for after training. You should be having a whey shake and simple carbs like white rice, rice cakes, white potato, or grits. Or you can get some dextrose powder and mix in your shake.



I know, I know you did, I guess I just didn't realize how important it was.    I will go with the rice cakes.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> 90 grams of carbs?? what is you'r stats?


5'11 160 LBS, very active


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 30, 2004)

also about 30-45 minutes after that i chow down another 40 grams protein and 60-70 grams carbs


----------



## CowPimp (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I TOLD YOU LOOOOOONG AGO TO EAT PROTEIN AND CARBS AFTER WORKOUTS!!!! SILLYHEAD!
> 
> And no, fruit is a poor carb for after training. You should be having a whey shake and simple carbs like white rice, rice cakes, white potato, or grits. Or you can get some dextrose powder and mix in your shake.



Why is fruit a poor carb?  I would prefer not to use dextrose.  Is there something besides dextrose (Real food) like bread, fruit, wheat germ, skim milk, etc. that could be used instead?


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> Why is fruit a poor carb?  I would prefer not to use dextrose.  Is there something besides dextrose (Real food) like bread, fruit, wheat germ, skim milk, etc. that could be used instead?



fructose is metabolised using a non-insulin dependant pathway.  it does not replenish muscle glycogen or cause serum insulin levels to rise.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> fructose is metabolised using a non-insulin dependant pathway.  it does not replenish muscle glycogen or cause serum insulin levels to rise.


I would say that you still want SOME fructose to refill liver stores, perhaps in the post solid meal, you agree w/that LAM?


----------



## CowPimp (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> fructose is metabolised using a non-insulin dependant pathway.  it does not replenish muscle glycogen or cause serum insulin levels to rise.



Makes sense.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## sara (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> also about 30-45 minutes after that i chow down another 40 grams protein and 60-70 grams carbs



ok.. no wonder why you can taking up to 90 grams of carbs PWO 
makes sense


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Powdered Gatorade is what my bf uses.


So does my bf!


----------



## JoeR. (May 1, 2004)

Say you eat at 4, then train at 5, have a pwo meal at 6, when is the next time you should eat?  Does the pwo meal count as one of your 6 meals a day?


----------



## gopro (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> I would say that you still want SOME fructose to refill liver stores, perhaps in the post solid meal, you agree w/that LAM?



Your body will use your post workout carbs to refill both muscle and liver stores. Frustose is just a poor sugar overall...one that not only does not refill muscle glycogen, but also is easily converted to triglycerides in the liver.

If someone does not wish to use dextrose, some good choices are white rice, white potato, rice cakes, white grits, plain corn flakes, even white bread.


----------



## LAM (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> I would say that you still want SOME fructose to refill liver stores, perhaps in the post solid meal, you agree w/that LAM?



If you are eating fruit as part of you diet that is fine.  but there is no good reason to intentionally fill liver glycogen by using fructose.  your body will do that on it's own from your complex carbohydrate intake.  remember when you eat carbs what serum glucose is not uptaken in skeletal muscle will either be oxidized for energy or pushed back into the liver by insulin.  and if liver glycogen is full that's when spill over occurs and fat gain...


----------

